# Easiest and Best vinyl cutter?



## LuLu12345609876 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm new at this and was looking into vinyl cutters. I was wondering what the best and easiest one to use is, and what program should I use with it? 

I've seen the Grapthec CE5000-60 Cutting Plotter and heard about the Roland Cutters, but don't know much about either.
*
*I'm using a MacBook and basically know how to use Illustrator, so will that help me?

Also, how exactly does the cutter work? And can I use it to cut out designs that I've printed on transfer paper?


----------



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

Laila,

From what I have seen in this forum and others it all depends on what you want the plotter to do. The best suggestion I could recommend is to know the following answers to these questions:

How will you use your plotter?
- Heat press designs
- stickers, decals
- signs

What size designs are you looking to make?
-Small (stickers/decals)
-Medium (shirts)
-Large (vehicle wraps)

Do you require Contour Cutting?
- this feature is only available on some higher models as it allows you to make a cut path around designs all printed out (from like a deskjet printer)

What size plotter are you looking for?
- this will depend upon the above

What cost restraints (if any) are you looking at?
- This will depen upon above as well as what you are willinng/able to spend. Some of the answers to the above question would limit this answer for you as well.

I am also looking into purchase a plotter soon but these questions are what has helped to narrow my decision. I hope it can help or at least guide you in the right direction. Also check out some of the sponsors here a t-shirtforums many of them sell plotters and will comment to help everyone find what they need.

Good Luck,


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Laila,
Before you buy your plotter, due your research on a dealer that will give you good support, Some members are having support issues with USCutter, see thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t99172.html


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

I hav been doing some research and I was wondering some opinions on the companys, I have looked at both Graphtec and Roland.... heard nothing but good about both.... anyone have any stories about them good or bad?


----------



## martinciaran (Jun 8, 2006)

hi 
i've a graphtec craft robo II and i cant fault it ive been using it fairly extensively for the last 3 years and have had no problems with it at all i've never had to change any parts . ive done large signs, stickers, wedding invites, envelopes and of course t-shirts and hoodies it'll only cut 15" wide and will cut any length in my experience. i use the plugin for illustrator with no issues. it cutting right now in fact... i might give it a kiss i love it it has paid for itself 20 times over. you cant go wrong with any graphtec.


----------



## spot 1 (Sep 4, 2009)

We bought our first cutter from Signwarehouse it is a Q60 24 inch has been great for two years - still going strong. Signwarehouse has been great to deal with the Q 60 also comes with LXI 8.5 Flexi. Second cutter graphtec ce500/60 24 inch came from Banner Warehouse in Phx also great - this one comes with the signcut plugin


----------

